# SATs



## SassyKittyKat (Mar 29, 2004)

lol. I don't mean to laugh..But for all of you who are in public school and have to take SATs...how does that work?







When I was in public school there was no way in hell I could manage taking SATs and having IBS problems. And worse of all, Your not allowed to get up or even go to the bathroom. It's especially bad when your in a hot little quiet room with 30 other people. Ugh..it's horrible.







Does anyone get an excuse to take the test alone or have an excuse to leave when you have to?


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi, im new so dont laurgh at me but can i say try taking A'levels aswell! im dyslexic aswell so i get so stressed aswell esp when i know im doing exams! i have only just been told i have IBS so when i sat my first moduals for my as's i thought i was jus a freak! i had to sit through an 2 hour history room nearly dieing, or so it felt! my school does ntohing for me, i jus have to take the exmas or i fail!


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I was in the bathroom a bit during my SATs... luckily I am a fast test taker : )... But you could easily get a non timed SAT by explaining that you have a medical condition.


----------



## bleepy (Mar 23, 2004)

When I took my SATs, my IBS didn't really affect me much. You know why? Because I kept telling myself that it would not, and cannot, stop me. Amazing what a bit of positive thinking can do! Also, I find that if you really put your mind towards something, and concentrate just that little bit harder, it can help you forget about any conditions you may have.


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Test's don't stress me out as much as others, I do have a photographic memory as well, and score quite high, so usually I barely need to study(I know you must all hate me now







). I simply just concentrate when I have to sit through something similar to this(like a class). I frankly wish I could help but tell you that the only reason it doesn't bother me is simply because I choose for it not to, I simply say "I can't and I won't". I wish I could help you, just hang in there, its worth it, keep thinking of when you finish that test and earn your A. Raven


----------



## hopeinTN (Dec 9, 2003)

I suggest trying to get extra time or whatever they give to people who have medical conditions or disabilities. Don't just cross your fingers and hope for the best b/c this is a very important test. Try to get extra time, THEN cross your fingers and hope for the best. Good luck! : )


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah, i agree with hopeinTN, extra time is very useful, i get it cos im dyslexic and it is a grate help not only for those problems but for my IBS aswell. it means i can take things a bit slower and not get too stressed out during the exam (im normaly so stressed beforehand anyway!)but really get all the help you can, in extream cases in some school you can do exams in seprate rooms, also when you have finished some school will let you leave to go to the loo an not go back to the exam.good luck and keep







ing!caz


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Lucky me, I'm homeschooled and I still get to take the SAT's in June!Woohoo!(Not.lol)I'm a lot more worried about the test,and breaking down in the middle of it..than getting sick.


----------

